# Looking for a GM fro D20 3rd ed. DD in LAX area



## jhawthorn1970 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi we are looking for a GM in the LAX area of Los Angeles for D20 3rd Ed DD. 4 Experienced adults in ther mid 30's need a GM for Sunday nights at 3:30pm to 11:00 pm.  We have all the books and are willing to try other games, but we are focused on roll playing Dungeons and Dragons. We have been playing Dungeons and Dragons for over 20 years now.  send an email to jhawthorne@alesis.com.

thanks
James


----------

